
Bank of America is looking for Ethereum developers - nestlequ1k
http://careers.bankofamerica.com/job-detail/17051863/united-states/us/java-developer-card-and-payments-technology
======
j0e1
I can't in any way see how this ad means they are looking for 'Ethereum
developers' other than it being a desired skill. Please refrain from posting
misleading titles to articles.

~~~
Torai
You have to understand that a lot of people is expecting to get rich with
cryptos, so they need to create a lot of hype, even if that means fabricating
false news from a job posting.

------
russdpale
I don't give a damn how much they would pay, no way I'm working for Bank of
America. They can suck it.

------
davidgerard
> Ethereum - Frontier/Solidity and IBM Hyperledger/Fabric

translation: IBM talked them into a pilot program using Hyperledger Fabric,
which IIRC uses the smart contracts functionality from Ethereum.

------
Torai
No, it's not. It's just a desired skill, not a required one.

------
brawny
I wonder if this coincided with them joining the Ethereum Alliance?

~~~
davidgerard
BofA's been messing around with talk of various blockchainy projects for a
while now, though little visible result beyond overexcited articles in the
Bitcoin blogs.

~~~
MichaelBurge
The COBOL that's been running their systems for the last 50 years doesn't even
have blog articles.

------
coldcode
Lovely work on high tech new technology at an old fashioned Bank. Having
worked at a financial institution with a bank, talk about generation gap...

------
logfromblammo
So... they want to figure out how to cheat at smart contracts like they do
with paper ones?

------
Clee681
What's a midrange developer

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
A senior dev who's getting ripped off.

------
osmode
5 years of Ethereum development experience is longer than Ethereum has been
around. These boilerplate Wanted ads won't attract developers with bleeding-
edge skills.

~~~
whatok
The ad does not ask for 5 years of Ethereum development experience.

